# first time hash smoka!



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

I finally made sum hash with quality keef and man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It blew my socks off, It was a really stoney couch lock high, WOW! Here sum pic's.....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> I finally made sum hash with quality keef and man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It blew my socks off, It was a really stoney couch lock high, WOW! Here sum pic's.....


Hey, that's lookin pretty good man.

Congrats on how well it turned out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

*Whats up AZ. Looks like you got some nice smoke. What did you make it from?*


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 25, 2006)

I had sum really good keef that came off sum bomb kron i saved up.





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up AZ. Looks like you got some nice smoke. What did you make it from?*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 25, 2006)

You can always get a silk screen too, I use all my trims to screen out and get a fair amount each time.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 28, 2006)

this is a hash covered pipe, enjoy..................Oh yeah, this why i use a grinder, all the keef stay on yo fingers!


----------

